# Hi Every one



## dingbat (Jun 9, 2009)

Just a quick introduction, I rediscovered the joys of genetics and mouse breeding when asked to help my local college with their declining mouse stock. Blow me if I didn't end up with mice and breeding.
Have to say though I am enjoying every second of breeding, reading the forum and talking to other mouse orientated people.
Although I don't show currently I have just made the decision that I will try to have some suitable silver agouti's for the beginning of 2010.
I/we (its a joint effort) have 3 Bucks (+ 3 Junior bucks) and 20 Does some breeding some not and not all silver agouti. Would take more room than I have to list them all here.
I hope this is enough of an introduction, and just want to say keep asking those hard to answer questions.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi


----------



## dingbat (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks sommy.
Meant to say and forgot  that I am in Suffolk, near Ipswich .


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum. I have added your location to you profile 

I hope you enjoy using this forum.


----------



## dingbat (Jun 9, 2009)

Thankyou


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome

Paul


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hiyas....


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I find it jolly annoying that you are so smart :lol:

I'm really struggling with basic genetics *must try harder*

Welcome to the forum and thanks for your help thus far


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Hi and welcome  Would love to see some of your silver agoutis as it is one of the 2 colours I am debating over trying to take up.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Julie have you considered chinchillas??


----------

